# Recent purchases



## Xero108 (Nov 14, 2008)

Post things you recently bought:

Today, I bought a long leather coat. 'was pretty expensive, but gosh do I love it. It's like...my baby.
Otherwise, I bought 2 CDs 6 days ago. That was other latest big purchase.

Your turn.


----------



## Uro (Nov 14, 2008)

-Burton Anon solace snowboarding goggles
http://www.sierrasnowboard.com/2009-Anon-Skin-Mirror-47026.asp

-Oakley crosshair sunglasses
http://oakley.com/pd/2064/5611

-Sony DSC-S750 digital camera
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Cybershot-DSCS750-Digital-Optical/dp/B0011E67AG


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 14, 2008)

Two Surefire Defender E2D Led lights.  At 120 lumens, they are the worlds brightest LED flashlights.  Brighter than the xenon bulbs on a BMW, smaller then a AA flashlight.

Also a new extractor for my Schultz and Larsen M70 target rifle.



Uro said:


> -Oakley crosshair sunglasses
> http://oakley.com/pd/2064/5611



Nice!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

A 60 pound bag of contractor's sand.

170 feet of window moulding.

Some Reese's peanut butter cups 

aaaand coffee beans.


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 14, 2008)

-Death Note Vol.7 DVD with Limited Edition Figurine
-Okami and Genji: Dawn of the Samurai for the PS2
-Some Prismacolor markers.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 14, 2008)

spent $12 on 2 pairs of jeans and like 5 shirts at goodwill, and then spent $8 on food. man I'm such a penny pincher. lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright.  Bought a Wacom Bamboo Fun (black) tablet yesterday.  Then I just bought a Logitech Headset about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

A tank of gas.

It's about the only thing I spend my money on these days.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Nov 14, 2008)

Some Chinese food, milk, pickles, and some duct tape to fix my futon.


----------



## Marodi (Nov 14, 2008)

Chin up bar, it isnt fitted in my doorframe yet. I hope my parents will let me drill screws into the doorframe!


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> spent $12 on 2 pairs of jeans and like 5 shirts at goodwill, and then spent $8 on food. man I'm such a penny pincher. lol



I'm almost there myself. Once my boyfriend moves in with me...oh boy. I'll have hardly any money.

Oh, and I got a half a tank of gas with only $10. Epic.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

JerseyDagmar said:


> Oh, and I got a half a tank of gas with only $10. Epic.



What the hell...?

You ride a motorcycle, or is your boyfriend the owner of a gas station?


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Gas where I live is only $1.89 a gallon. And I love New Jersey because I don't even have to get out of my car to pump it. 

I was literally on empty, running on nothing but fumes. Told the dude to put ten dollars into the tank. Got my car half way filled. My response?

'Fuck yea.'


----------



## Takun (Nov 14, 2008)

A cucumber, lube, and an anal stitch kit.


I'm making pie.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 14, 2008)

i bought some materials to build a linear motor and some steel shards, and now im finding somewere to buy some high voltage capacitors  xD


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> A cucumber, lube, and an anal stitch kit.
> 
> 
> I'm making pie.



Cream pie?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> A cucumber, lube, and an anal stitch kit.
> 
> 
> I'm making pie.



I had no idea that your rectum could double as an oven.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> A cucumber, lube, and an anal stitch kit.
> 
> 
> I'm making pie.


oh you


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I had no idea that your rectum could double as an oven.



Portable oven.


----------



## BlauShep (Nov 15, 2008)

a movie ticket to Madagascar 2. 8D
and two cookies at school.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 15, 2008)

"Kung Fu Panda"... the two-disk set.


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2008)

A dub sack of some tasty homegrown.  Next week, a dildo, and a microphone.


----------



## valkura (Nov 15, 2008)

Either a tank of gas or a meal at Subway.  Don't remember which.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

some milk, cereal, can soups, pre made dinners, snacks, and some cheesecake. Grand total, more then I wanted to spend.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 15, 2008)

A camera, and a PS3 mic

I can't afford anything anymore


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> some milk, cereal, can soups, pre made dinners, snacks, and some cheesecake. Grand total, more then I wanted to spend.


Learn to cook.  Spend less, eat better.  And don't say you can't find time.  There is always time for cuisine.  How can you even eat those microwave craps?  It's like processed cardboard excreted from the anus of some terrible B movie monster.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> A camera, and a PS3 mic
> 
> I can't afford anything anymore



Aww I wish I could splurge on some extras.T_T


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 15, 2008)

Some coca-cola, a burger, chips (lunch for school), a watch, new tuque, game and a model car.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Learn to cook.  Spend less, eat better.  And don't say you can't find time.  There is always time for cuisine.  How can you even eat those microwave craps?  It's like processed cardboard excreted from the anus of some terrible B movie monster.



I know how to cook I just don't like too, I have plenty of stuff to cook but like to be lazy some nights. And now I won't have to go shopping for the next month cause I'm stocked full with shit. And IMO stouffers pasta bake kicks ass.


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> *I know how to cook I just don't like too*


How can you know, but not like to?  And every microwave meal tastes like crap. Even if you put it in the oven.  The next generation has no palate.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> How can you know, but not like to?  And every microwave meal tastes like crap. Even if you put it in the oven.  The next generation has no palate.



Easily, I hate to cook food that no one appreciates after putting so much effort into it. Not getting a that was good or anything makes you not want to cook so get off my case. And that's you opinion, I like it and nothing you say will change that.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Aww I wish I could splurge on some extras.T_T



it was for my birthday 0_o not to mention, I eat 1 meal a day

I'm sorry though 



			
				Pheonix said:
			
		

> Easily, I hate to cook food that no one appreciates after putting so much effort into it.


 aw, I'm sorry, believe me, I'd appreciate food you cooked (especially if you've seen my parents cooking skills xD) maybe one day, I'll be able to try some of your food? =3


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought the ability to not be charged late fees by companies that supply me with certain services, some principle on my car, dinner, and a blazer.


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Easily, I hate to cook food that no one appreciates after putting so much effort into it. Not getting a that was good or anything makes you not want to cook so get off my case. And that's you opinion, I like it and nothing you say will change that.


Sounds like someone needs to cook better then.  Or find some more grateful associates.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Sounds like someone needs to cook better then.  Or find some more grateful associates.



I cook fine people just don't appreciate shit anymore.


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I bought the ability to not be charged late fees by companies that supply me with certain services, some principle on my car, dinner, and a blazer.


All fine things.  Single or double breasted? Mayhap there is a subtle tie that will easily combo with it, and some cufflinks to accentuate the manliness that is garnered by such a garment?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it was for my birthday 0_o
> 
> I'm sorry though



No need to be sorry, I'm used to not having the things I want. I get stuff every few months but not anything too big, just a cheap used game or some nice pants.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> No need to be sorry, I'm used to not having the things I want. I get stuff every few months but not anything too big, just a cheap used game or some nice pants.


oh, I can sympathize. ^_^ 

I feel bad though, cause I know how much it sucks not being able to get anything leisurely.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, I can sympathize. ^_^
> 
> I feel bad though, cause I know how much it sucks not being able to get anything leisurely.



lol well at least someone cares enough to say they feel bad about it, I need to get a full time job cause this part time shit ain't cuttin it anymore.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> lol well at least someone cares enough to say they feel bad about it, I need to get a full time job cause this part time shit ain't cuttin it anymore.



lol, I should stop talking. this thread is getting de-railed xD

anyway, I hope things get better


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, I should stop talking. this thread is getting de-railed xD
> 
> anyway, I hope things get better



lmao It will eventually.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> All fine things.  Single or double breasted? Mayhap there is a subtle tie that will easily combo with it, and some cufflinks to accentuate the manliness that is garnered by such a garment?



Single breasted. I keep double breasted things to outerwear and suits where permissible... unless I'm the Captain of a ship. I am a man of strict principle.


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I am a man of strict principle.


That sounds naughty.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 15, 2008)

A book priced at $25 dollars
New shoes to replace the ones that were worn down to the soles of my feet priced at $35 dollars
Instant ramen for lunch priced at $1

god what was i thinking when I bought that book >.<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mcdonalds: Ranch BLT, large fries and drink.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 15, 2008)

Let's see...The most recent thing I bought was the first Gears of War about...2-3 weeks ago?


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 15, 2008)

http://shop.waffen-koehler.de/images/Ninja_Schwert.jpg

And I love it! <3


----------



## Thatch (Nov 15, 2008)

Recently? Chocolate-covered waffles. And a shirt of my Uni department


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> http://shop.waffen-koehler.de/images/Ninja_Schwert.jpg
> 
> And I love it! <3


nice! looks really cool^^
but i prefer this one: http://www.epicweapons.com/products/frostmourne/

my recent purchases... the last thing thats worth mentioning would be some RAM for my PC 2 months ago


----------



## Jack (Nov 15, 2008)

a couple of new shirts and a few movies.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought Saints Row 2 like... 2 weeks back, is that recent?

Other than that, nothing of note.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 15, 2008)

I've actually had this for about a month now, but I dropped $50 (not much, I know) for a portable PS2 monitor (the brand name is intec) and man, I know you get what you pay for but _damn_. I don't mind the fact that it's only 5.8 inches, but the picture quality _sucks_. It's just atrocious the amount of banding, dithering and muddying of colors there'll be on even the most graphically simplistic games.

The same store sells the same thing, but designed for 360s and they have bigger screens and since they're newer, I'm assuming, better picture quality. It'd look awkward as fuck if they'd even be compatible, but I'm tempted to go ask them if they would be though I doubt it.


----------



## Emil (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought a pack of Reeses Peanutbutter cups. Thats like, the only thing Ive bought in a month. I have no money. College is great for that >.>


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Nov 15, 2008)

Yesterday: Won an auction for a booster box of Team Rocket cards
A few booster packs
A cappuccino Cafe Latte
A starter deck

Day before:
Y2K, a movie about how to prepare for Y2K (I like collecting useless stuff like that)
Two collections of random cards
One set of a card, and one or two booster packs
.hack//Legend of the Twilight (complete series)
Larry King Live: The Greatest Moments
A Wii, PS3, and NDS gift card holder
Groceries

..I think that's it..


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 15, 2008)

i bought a dvd/lightscribe/cd rw, new pc fan, 2x psu power splitters, paper and fineliners


----------



## bozzles (Nov 15, 2008)

Pre-ordered Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Uro (Nov 15, 2008)

Emil said:


> I bought a pack of Reeses Peanutbutter cups. Thats like, the only thing Ive bought in a month. I have no money. College is great for that >.>



Get a summer job. :>


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

A snack, then a drink, then 2 more snacks.
Last purchase made yesterday.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 15, 2008)

A litre of Vodka, a few litres of kick, a couple of pints of strong cider and a nice vodka/cranberry juice mix. Oh, and a meal of scampi.
I swear I'm not an alci.. the litre of vod is still practically untouched. >.>


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Besides food... I bought a green comp book.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 15, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> *A litre of Vodka, a few litres of kick, a couple of pints of strong cider and a nice vodka/cranberry juice mix*. Oh, and a meal of scampi.
> I swear I'm not an alci.. the litre of vod is still practically untouched. >.>



At 17 years old? tut tut, how did you get away with that?


----------



## Emil (Nov 15, 2008)

Uro said:


> Get a summer job. :>



Hard to do that when it isnt summer.


----------



## Key Key (Nov 15, 2008)

milk


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yesterday, I bought a book for my mom for Christmas, and stocking stuffers. And for me, I bought a really warm winter hoodie that has unneeded zippers and huge pockets (my favourite kind <3) and a Vancouver 2010 keychain.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just bought myself a new pair of winter boots. All black and soft. It's like walking on cats.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

A pepperoni pizza from casola's, best pizzeria in Florida.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 15, 2008)

Man, I remembered...I have money!


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> At 17 years old? tut tut, how did you get away with that?


Older friends for everything except the vodka liter and kick. That one was a friend with a fake ID, and kick is just an energy drink. And don't tut me. Any law that prevents you from putting a substance into *your* own body just deserves to be broken. It's not the land of the *free* if you can't do so much as that (I know I'm not in the states, but England is just as free. America just advertises their freedom more).

Oh, I also bought 2 condoms for Â£3. Fucking rip off.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 15, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Older friends for everything except the vodka liter and kick. That one was a friend with a fake ID, and kick is just an energy drink. And don't tut me. Any law that prevents you from putting a substance into *your* own body just deserves to be broken. It's not the land of the *free* if you can't do so much as that (I know I'm not in the states, but England is just as free. America just advertises their freedom more).
> 
> Oh, I also bought 2 condoms for Â£3. Fucking rip off.



ok fair enough! I drank way before I was 18 too. And I don't live in the states either, I probably live less than an hour from you


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> ok fair enough! I drank way before I was 18 too. And I don't live in the states either, I probably live less than an hour from you


Oh really... www.tracemyip.org tells me you live in Arizona, unless, of course, that is a cover-up IP.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 15, 2008)

I've never even been to Arizona, how did you get my ip anyway?


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I've never even been to Arizona, how did you get my ip anyway?


Gratz, you have a stalker. Enjoy!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Oh really... www.tracemyip.org tells me you live in Arizona, unless, of course, that is a cover-up IP.



This link makes me mad, now that I know of it I have to put up more firewalls just to be safe.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I've never even been to Arizona, how did you get my ip anyway?


Your location is an IP address. :roll:


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 15, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Your location is an IP address. :roll:




oh. That's the FAF ip address, because... y'know... I live here now.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> oh. That's the FAF ip address, because... y'know... I live here now.


HAR! Good one (non-sarcastic (seriously)).


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 15, 2008)

A soda from a vending machine yesterday


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 15, 2008)

Fight Club (the book) and a bag of Piri Piri-flavoured chips


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2008)

this





and this form GoreKitten
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1685204/


----------



## Key Key (Nov 15, 2008)

really yummy holiday cookies


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 18, 2008)

I've only purchased fast food in the past 3 days. That's about it.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 18, 2008)

A PSP for my elder daughter and a wii fit for my mate.

Xmas shopping is finally done! Just wrapping and final assembly.....


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2008)

A sausage, egg and cheese croissant, but it wasn't my money. huzzah!


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gears of War 2, some songs off of iTunes, and a bottle of Smart Water.


----------



## Alex Saab (Nov 18, 2008)

Box of hotpockets, some wool socks, more silk boxers and another copy of COD 4, dood.
All on someone else's tab, dood.


----------



## Roland (Nov 18, 2008)

A coffee.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 18, 2008)

Gas.  e.e  And it cost me less than $25 to fill my tank.  This is terrifying.  *wants gas prices to go back up now plz.*


----------



## Roland (Nov 18, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Gas.  e.e  And it cost me less than $25 to fill my tank.  This is terrifying.  *wants gas prices to go back up now plz.*



No. >_> No, no, no, no, no. 

It costs me $10 to fill my motorcycle.  It's wicked.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lunch and a 7up. Yum


----------



## Roland (Nov 19, 2008)

Canadian coke and a bag of chips.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 19, 2008)

SUSHI. X3


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2008)

Pepsi with cherry.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Four liters of Kick and some new subject dividers. My old ones are ripping.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 19, 2008)

Left for Dead, and Eclipse gum. Yesterday ^_^;


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 19, 2008)

A pizza sub from Subway and some Coca-Cola.


----------



## Monak (Nov 19, 2008)

2 train tickets , bunch of food , and a new beanie.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

Soon-to-be art.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 20, 2008)

Chicken and some bottles of beer.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Lunch and a 7up. Yum



The exact same, today.


----------



## Entropy (Nov 20, 2008)

A 16Gb flash drive.

Perfect for storing all your music, pictures, documents and er, yiff... >.>


----------



## Roland (Nov 20, 2008)

Entropy said:


> A 16Gb flash drive.
> 
> Perfect for storing all your music, pictures, documents and er, yiff... >.>



That would almost hold all of my music. 

...And like, a fourth of my porn. >_>


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2008)

Soon I will be purchasing some beer and then spending the rest of my funds on food, yay for me.*sighs*


----------



## Roland (Nov 20, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Soon I will be purchasing some beer and then spending the rest of my funds on food, yay for me.*sighs*



This is the part where you ask yourself if you can do without the beer?


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 20, 2008)

Today I bought a litre of kick and some pasta salad.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2008)

Roland said:


> This is the part where you ask yourself if you can do without the beer?



I need my escape every once in awhile, I haven't drank in 2 months I deserve it for all my hard work.


----------



## Roland (Nov 20, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I need my escape every once in awhile, I haven't drank in 2 months I deserve it for all my hard work.



Fair enough.  I've been consuming beer after quite a long while of being "dry."


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

A blizzard from DQ. And some granny smith apples.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yet more food. I'm on saving mode, lately, so I just stick to my survival. Anything miscellaneous will be postponed for later, when my financial situation goes back to "comfortable"


----------



## Azerane (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought a pot yesterday. It's greeeeen!!! Today I'm hoping to get a plant for it, dunno what sort yet. But it's an awesome pot... and I love it!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 22, 2008)

A motorcycle helmet, and diet coke.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 22, 2008)

A can of Red Bull.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 22, 2008)

Lets see... Yesterday.
Pascal's Party Pack (Lollies). I went and saw a movie. Apart from that, nothing in the recent past. Yes, I don't buy much. Leave me alone... <_< >_>


----------



## Nylak (Nov 22, 2008)

GROCERIES.  Fuck yes, I have food again.  *wallows in happiness*  ;__;  I've been eating rice and cheap frozen mixed veggies for the past three days, and it was getting a little old.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 23, 2008)

A black leather collar for moi. And...some cookies.


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought a whole beef tenderlion. It was amazing. Albeit, I didn't get much of it myself, as I prepared it for my uncles birthday- but it was awsome.


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> I bought a whole beef tenderlion. It was amazing. Albeit, I didn't get much of it myself, as I prepared it for my uncles birthday- but it was awsome.


Mmmmmmm, beef tenderloin is a tread to behold.  Medium Rare, I should hope desperately with all of my snobby heart. I just recently purchased our generic religious holiday bird.  It's 26 pounds O.O.  What can I say, for 39c a pound, I couldn't pass that up.  Crafting shit out of leftovers is like a science unto itself.


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 23, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Medium Rare


Is there any other way????


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Is there any other way????


Sadly, yes.  But for me, no.  Never.  I would fight to the death to protect my juicy, delicious, perfectly cooked beef log, from those terrible redneck heathens. WELL DONE?  BLASPHEMY! OFF WITH HIS TONGUE!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Lunch at Sonic and a full tank of gas


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> Lunch at Sonic and a full tank of gas


Dude, Sonic is the only fast food place I'll even patronize anymore.  Why?  Limeade, that's why, and I don't have to wait in line or be rushed by some underpaid drone who wants to know if I want some stupid fucking combo or some shit.


----------



## Snack (Nov 23, 2008)

Today, I bought a crochet hook so that I could knot up my hair.

hehe....


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 23, 2008)

Today I booooought. . .Sushi, a bottle of water, and a Twix bar.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 23, 2008)

Â£949 macbook and a case


----------



## xiath (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't like spending money that much.  but that would have to be a soda at the bowling ally this mourning.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 23, 2008)

$20 - Norton Internet Sucurity 2009 (1-year sub)
$11 - Album pre-order:  The Killers "Day & Age"


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 23, 2008)

Meat, meat and more meat...the question is...cooked or fresh?


----------



## Nylak (Nov 23, 2008)

Meat is disgusting.  ><

...Except for fish meat.  And raw.  Mmm.  >>  Too bad I'm not supposed to eat it anymore.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 23, 2008)

Dark Planet:Battle for Natrolis

took me 4 freaking years to get this game since I played the demo...only 2 bucks =3


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 23, 2008)

I could use some meat. ;_; I think I'm starting to develop some serious protein deficiency over here (the closest I've gotten recently has been beef jerky but that's no good. . .).

*note to self, steal roast beef next time at home*


----------



## yak (Nov 23, 2008)

Last week's purchases:

* HP 2133 mini notebook, top model.
* A 750$ gaming PC for a friend.
* 4Gb flash drive for a recovery/bootable CD replacement purposes.
* Two 50Kg bags of sugar to last the coming winter.
* 120Kg of lettuce to pickle. (Actually, I don't know how to say the name of this.. It's basically lettuce, carrots and spice, salted and stored in a barrel in it's own juices. Makes a great salad when mixed with cooking oil)


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 23, 2008)

yak said:


> Last week's purchases:
> * Two 50Kg bags of sugar to last the coming winter.



O.O WHA?


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 23, 2008)

^-^ Today's newspaper. Uh...eh...hmm...nothing more.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

- Animal Crossing: City Folk
- Richard Dawkin's "The God Delusion"
- "Shaun of the Dead" - used
- "Spirited Away" (my friends were shocked when I told them I've never seen it)


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 23, 2008)

bozzles said:


> - Animal Crossing: City Folk


Say, how is it?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Say, how is it?


AC:WW 1.1


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 23, 2008)

bozzles said:


> AC:WW 1.1


Nice. ^.^


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 28, 2008)

Throughout the week, I bought food and drinks. But today, I bought an album called "Picnic Attack" by I:Cube. I ordered it 5 weeks ago and it finally arrived today. I'm so happy ^_^


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

Bought some CD's from my local record store's budget section.

Of Montreal- Hissing Fauna, Are You The Destroyer? and Icons, Abstract Thee
REM- Accelerate
Calexico- Carried To Dust
Bright Eyes- I'm Wide Awake, It's Morning
The Mars Volta- Amputechture


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 28, 2008)

Bought an Ak-47 mehh XD ima have it wednesday


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

A really big ham.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

A bunch of poinsettias to decorate for Christmas.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> Mirror's Edge, SEXXAAY.



I want that game so bad, how much fun is it?


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> It was a lot of fun. The storyline is actually really good with alot of twists and overall gameplay gets an A+.  I personally thought it was the best game I ever played. When you can get it, get it.



Oh I will, thanks for the review.^_^


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

a wii.
super smash bros brawl.
the orange box for ps3.
a license for sai paint tool.
repair for said wii.
a ton of soda.
a dual shock controller for the ps3.
a pair of skull candy smokin' earphones (i went through 4 pairs of headphones last month @_@)


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 30, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> a wii.
> super smash bros brawl.
> the orange box for ps3.
> a license for sai paint tool.
> ...


My, my! Gimme some of the green stuff, please!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Art markers


----------



## Turner (Nov 30, 2008)

a band t-shirt and a train ticket.


----------



## Journey (Nov 30, 2008)

a kouwala coffee cup
shh its my mom's christmas present


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 30, 2008)

Magazine for my ak47


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

Chik-fil-a.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

Er...a bunch of candies in a newly opened store. =3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

4 Cans of Pepsi Max, and a packet of chewing gum.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

sanity. Thought it was the last one they had in the store. And it was on offer. And it was pre-owned.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Is that why it doesn't work?


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

It looks like it don't.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Lunch at school?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Is that why it doesn't work?


what dosnt work


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Lunch at school?



Expand?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> what dosnt work



The sanity.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> The sanity.


Yeah it dosnt.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

The last thing I bought was lunch. But the last major purchase was a new computer, and I'm disappointed with what I got. *sigh* now I'll have to wait a few more years before I can justify getting a new one.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Callum, we knew that, but did you?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> The last thing I bought was lunch. But the last major purchase was a new computer, and I'm disappointed with what I got. *sigh* now I'll have to wait a few more years before I can justify getting a new one.



Aww, which computer did you get?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Callum, we knew that, but did you?


know what


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Knew that your sanity does not exist.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Knew that your sanity does not exist.


what sanity


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn it.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Aww, which computer did you get?



A lenovo something-or-other. I got a compact one by mistake, and the whole idea of me getting a desktop is so I could make it more awesome by adding extra hard drives and stuff, but there's no room for any upgrading of anything


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 10, 2008)

yesterday 

six 50 gallon drums of diesel 
an ipod, xbox games, and a buch of other stuff  (gift shoping)
a box of 12ga lightfields (expensive shotgun shells) 
some paper targets
and dog food 

now im broke


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> A lenovo something-or-other. I got a compact one by mistake, and the whole idea of me getting a desktop is so I could make it more awesome by adding extra hard drives and stuff, but there's no room for any upgrading of anything


should have come to pc world in poole and asked for me ^_^


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> should have come to pc world in poole and asked for me ^_^



Excuse me, do you sell computers? I want one of those "good" ones. My old one doesn't work properly. The blue e has disappeared and now I don't think there's any internet on it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> A lenovo something-or-other. I got a compact one by mistake, and the whole idea of me getting a desktop is so I could make it more awesome by adding extra hard drives and stuff, but there's no room for any upgrading of anything



Is that no physical space, virtual space or not enough money to upgrade? I recently bought a laptop, a Toshiba P200-1JV, and it's not too bad. I've had it nearly 7 months now :3



mrredfox said:


> should have come to pc world in poole and asked for me ^_^



You probably would've directed him to the one that looks "foxiest".


----------



## Jelly (Dec 10, 2008)

Some Jurema and a considerable amount of Lindens that I donated to the SL Shakespeare Company and Primtings (interactive three dimensional representations of contemporary and historic paintings and art installations - you should check out their Persistence of Memory).


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Is that no physical space, virtual space or not enough money to upgrade? I recently bought a laptop, a Toshiba P200-1JV, and it's not too bad. I've had it nearly 7 months now :3



No physical space.




Ren-Raku said:


> You probably would've directed him to the one that looks "foxiest".



mrredfox: How about this one? It comes without internet explorer, instead of all the manufacturers crapware it comes with 2gig of pre-downloaded furry porn located in /My Documents/Work Stuff/Boring homework related files/, and the price just keeps going down.... like a fox!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> mrredfox: How about this one? It comes without internet explorer, instead of all the manufacturers crapware it comes with 2gig of pre-downloaded furry porn located in /My Documents/Work Stuff/Boring homework related files/, and the price just keeps going down.... like a fox!



Sounds good...This fox would certainly go down...On you, for you, whatever <3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> No physical space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i could sell them laptops, i would be top of the staff team


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Which laptops, the ones with Norton?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 10, 2008)

My recent purchase? Taco Salad


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Sounds good...This fox would certainly go down...On you, for you, whatever <3



So would I. *opens wide*

...oops derailing again.



mrredfox said:


> if i could sell them laptops, i would be top of the staff team



do you get to help people with their *e* problems?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> So would I. *opens wide*
> 
> ...oops derailing again.



<3 As long as we team up and derail together, we will be invincible!


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

*claps* Rawr.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> So would I. *opens wide*
> 
> ...oops derailing again.
> 
> ...


hey, i know sarcasm when i see it!, yes i do actually. i also sell shitty Â£299 laptops to people because its the cheapest one they want, and they also want to play bluray movies and play call of duty 5 on it.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> hey, i know sarcasm when i see it!, yes i do actually. i also sell shitty Â£299 laptops to people because its the cheapest one they want, and they also want to play bluray movies and play call of duty 5 on it.



sarcasm? I was referring to my post on the previous page. #174


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

I recently bought some SpongeBob socks.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> sarcasm? I was referring to my post on the previous page. #174



What sort of problems then?



PriestRevan said:


> I recently bought some SpongeBob socks.



Want :3


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

LULZ. I just bought my cousin's soul. =3


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Want :3


 
Mine betch. >:c


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Trigun Maximum 13. Im going Christmas shopping soon.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Dec 10, 2008)

50" plasma tv

recession more like savings, there's a lot of sales on those things right now lol


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Lunch


----------



## Talvi (Dec 10, 2008)

Ordered some lackadaisy merchandise.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 10, 2008)

I bought some puppy formula today. The runt won't eat =<


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll be buying a PS2 as a Christmas present to myself, being that no ones gonna be around me this holiday season.*sighs*


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 10, 2008)

Uhmmm...rented a copy of Dark Knight, bought some bus tickets, and got some cat food.  Pretty boring list...except for Batman.  That movie freakin' rocks! *G*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Mine betch. >:c


 

Lies. SpongeBob is awesome, I am awesome, therefore they belong to me :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Jawbreakers


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2008)

I dunno, scented candle or something.  I get paid today, which is a damn godsend, given that I basically ain't had cash in 2 weeks due to the "holiday", which I think is just an excuse for people to be lazy and companies to kick workers out for a few days to scrimp some cash.


----------



## X (Dec 11, 2008)

i just had to blow a frickin ton of cash on college tuition and books >: (
i also got headphones with a microphone boom, for online pc play.
and today i got a set of hd composite cables and an hdmi cable for my ps3.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Pasta salad from tesco


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Pasta salad from tesco


yeah, disgusting lol >< hmm the last thing i bought.... TIN FOIL, i remember, i was making a light reflector for my camera ^_^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Not disgusting actually, it's probably the best value for money thing from that place.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Burger King


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Burger King om nom nom



EFA.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Right, that's me for tonight, g'night FAF. *pawslaps Callum*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Right, that's me for tonight, g'night FAF. *pawslaps Callum*


Good night sleep tight, dont let the 30 year old furry rape you on your way to bed.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 11, 2008)

KFC. (More nomnom)


----------



## Monak (Dec 11, 2008)

*FLANNEL JAMMY PANTS!*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> FLANNEL JAMMY PANTS!


*WHAT DID YOU SAY? I COULDNT HEAR YOU.*


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

*LOUD NOISES!!!*
Oh, a can of coffee, a test form, and package of 5 mechanical pencils.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus's mom.  ;o


----------



## Laze (Dec 11, 2008)

Chinese Take Away ~

Even if I did have it delivered.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 11, 2008)

The super-deluxe version of "Brighten The Corners" by Pavement.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Silibus's mom.  ;o


Have fun e_e; 

She's sick atm.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 11, 2008)

A new pair of headphones because my old ones kicked the bucket. It's always the right speaker which dies first... Either that or I accidently step on them.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Have fun e_e;
> 
> She's sick atm.



Aw, that sucks.

WE WILL FIND A WAY!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Aw, that sucks.
> 
> WE WILL FIND A WAY!


Good for you. 

Excuse me while I wipe my mind clean.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Excuse me while I wipe my mind clean.



Mind-corruption, one of the few services I offer.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Mind-corruption, one of the few services I offer.


What are you talking about. *Looks around, walks away*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

Well since I got a PS2 as a gift I'm gonna be buying a Wii pretty soon. Yay for me!^_^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Aw, that sucks.
> 
> WE WILL FIND A CURE!



EFA



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Silibus's bum.  ;o



EFA



Monak said:


> *I CAN POST MUCH LOUDER THAN YOU CAN!*



EFA


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good night sleep tight, dont let the 30 year old furry rape you on your way to bed.



What?...Who are you suggesting is going to?


----------



## scarei_crow (Dec 12, 2008)

maccas 'n' stuff
i can't spend my moneh yet since I can't get my lazy ass to the market! >:C


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 12, 2008)

Bread.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Garlic bread.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 12, 2008)

A Toffee Crisp.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush's soul(s).


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Milo Foxbrush's soul(s).


 
If you paid more than 99p for it, then you've been ripped off my friend.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Nah, I swapped it for my virginity. Not really. I paid 69p for it.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Groceries, and some random fox ears I saw at a con.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Guilty gear X2, Star fox adventures, and my fifth copy of SSBM. I go through Melee disks like nothing, play too much. lol


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

i bought some stuff i cant remember what.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just food and... uh... chips. Yes, that's right, chips^^


----------



## Gene (Dec 22, 2008)

Milky Way Crispy Rolls.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Hentai *sips tea*...for a friend I swear *shifty eyes*


----------



## Talvi (Dec 22, 2008)

Lucozade Sport (Orange)
Rice Krispies cereal bars
Almonds
Soya Milk
Cider
Strawberries
Blueberries
Tobacco


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Hentai *sips tea*...for a friend I swear *shifty eyes*



Don't worry man, we believe you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Don't worry man, we believe you.


yea...just dont want him to borrow my collection...and amazed my Girlfriend is ok with me having a collection such as that.

Recent purchase-85USD worth of commissions for my Girlfriend


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2008)

gears 2! booya!^^ 40 buxx at ebay UK, saved 30â‚¬ compared to german prices^^
oh, wait, i forgot... i couldnt buy it hear, epic games didint want to sell it in germany because they didnt want to censor it >.> (god, i hate this country >.<)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 22, 2008)

I recently bought a pair of Sennheiser HD280 pros off of Amazon. Their list price is $199 but they had been fluctuating around $84 on Amazon.com. I waited until Black Friday to make the purchase, they slashed the price to $74. EPIC WIN. They're now back up to $99 

BEST
DEAL
EVER

THESE HEADPHONES ROCK!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> I recently bought a pair of Sennheiser HD280 pros off of Amazon. Their list price is $199 but they had been fluctuating around $84 on Amazon.com. I waited until Black Friday to make the purchase, they slashed the price to $74. EPIC WIN. They're now back up to $99
> 
> BEST
> DEAL
> ...



thats one heck of an awesome deal! nice =D
sennheiser headphones are simply the best, i got a pair of HD 212 pros myself and i love them^^
i bought them a few month ago so they dont count as a recent purchase i guess^^
to stay on-topic: chocolate... loads of choclate^^


----------



## Tycho (Dec 22, 2008)

Rope, razor blades, 2 bottles of extra strength Tylenol, a bottle of cheap whiskey, an old shotgun, a 5-pack of 12-gauge shotshells, heavy duty plastic bags, zip-ties, bleach, and some Hostess crumb-cake Donettes.  The Donettes are for me, everything else I'm sending as gifts to certain people.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 22, 2008)

I bought this recently and it arrived at the post office today.


----------



## Firamax (Dec 22, 2008)

A video game, some random clothes, thats about it.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 22, 2008)

More racoons for my stuffed racoon collection. It is now at 36! And still more on the way. Some more ram for my laptop.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 22, 2008)

R.C. cola. They jacked the price from $0.79 up to $1.39! WTF?
Anyway, I'm in Oklahoma City right now. It is not cold, at all, in comparison to what my family thinks.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 22, 2008)

Most recent purchase was Grand Theft Auto 4 for Xbox 360 on Sunday. They lowered the price to $40 just for that weekend.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't even remeber. been a while since i had money! maybea bus pass.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 23, 2008)

Animal Crossing: City Folk and Wii Music for Xmas. Well, technically, my dad bought them, but well...I already know.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 23, 2008)

Pocky


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

More games for the Wii via virtual console


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 24, 2008)

Sextoys.


----------



## xiath (Dec 24, 2008)

A new plushy from Build-a-bear I got yesterday.

http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r325/xiathFA/1223081825.png


----------



## Jelly (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought my friend the D&D Player's Handbook (apparently) 4th edition. I don't know what that means, and I don't particularly care. I just know that every time he gets drunk at our nerdy friend's place, he starts molesting the D&D books and talking about how we should play Hero Quest sometime.

I can't tell if that's his version of a "sad drunk" or a "happy drunk." :\


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

I got ice cream.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 24, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> I bought my friend the D&D Player's Handbook (apparently) 4th edition. I don't know what that means, and I don't particularly care. I just know that every time he gets drunk at our nerdy friend's place, he starts molesting the D&D books and talking about how we should play Hero Quest sometime.
> 
> I can't tell if that's his version of a "sad drunk" or a "happy drunk." :\



4th edition is fail 

I hope that they revert to a more 3 or 3.5ish ruleset in the next edition.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought a chocolate waffle.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 24, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Sextoys.



Always a worthy use of money.

I gout... like 11 games from a used bookstore, games like Prey, Jade Empire, City Life, The Movies... and I only spent like $70


----------



## pheonix (Dec 24, 2008)

pepperoni pizza and a cheese one for a friend.


----------



## Jack (Dec 26, 2008)

sorry to brag but.

an I-touch, a ring, a watch, 2 bracelets, a neck chain, a leather jacket, a pair of boots, two Calvin Klein long sleeve over shirts, one mark echo long sleeve over shirt, 3 short sleeve undershirts, and 4 pairs of bluejeans.  

the ring, bracelets, watch band, and neck chain are all Stirling silver.

also: no this is not all Christmas presents. the I-touch is though.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 27, 2008)

I recently purchased a bow and two arrows.

I'm flippin' ecstatic 8D


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I recently purchased a bow and two arrows.
> 
> I'm flippin' ecstatic 8D



Awww :3 , is there an archery range near your place?

Also I just bought energy dranks  .


----------



## Defiant (Dec 27, 2008)

2 more stuffed racoons. Just arrived today. Count now hits 37!!


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 27, 2008)

Red Alert 3. I've always loved the Command and Conquer games.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 27, 2008)

8gig Duo pro stick for the PSP, 2gig SD for the Wii


----------



## Tycho (Dec 27, 2008)

Defiant said:


> 2 more stuffed racoons. Just arrived today. Count now hits 37!!



Now, as soon as you figure out how to get them to wield firearms and follow battle orders, you'll take over Maine one garbage can at a time!


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 27, 2008)

Pair of 1-piece crank bearings
Espresso
(after a rather bizarre event involving my messed-up leg and a UPS truck) ANOTHER set of 1-piece crank bearings. DX


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Awww :3 , is there an archery range near your place?
> 
> Also I just bought energy dranks  .



Dunno if there are any archery ranges, but I've got a burlap target with a deer on it that I'm gonna put in my backyard =3 And I know some experienced archers that show me how to shoot an arrow right!

And there are archery ranges at the Renaissance Fair!! I swear, one of these days after college, I'm gonna become a merchant and travel with the Renaissance Fair >=3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Dunno if there are any archery ranges, but I've got a burlap target with a deer on it that I'm gonna put in my backyard =3 And I know some experienced archers that show me how to shoot an arrow right!
> 
> And there are archery ranges at the Renaissance Fair!!* I swear, one of these days after college, I'm gonna become a merchant and travel with the Renaissance Fair >=3*



Best job ever :] .


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Best job ever :] .



TOTALLY. I'm debating whether or not I should do artwork and/or crafts to sell there, or should I wait 'till I'm rich and buy a bunch of ponies for pony rides? Maybe BOTH! XD


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 28, 2008)

_Product Name: Echo 1 AK-47 RIS METAL AEG red box
Unit Price: $184.99
Quantity: 1

Product Name: Universal Smart Charger
Unit Price: $27.99
Quantity: 1

Product Name: 42" AEG Hard Case
Unit Price: $64.99
Quantity: 1

Product Name: KSC .20 2000 BB Bottle
Unit Price: $7.99
Quantity: 8

Product Name: Wraparound Safety Googles
Unit Price: $14.99
Quantity: 1_

RUSH priority service($1.99 extra): $1.99
Grand Total: $358.87

I bought the AK instead of this since it was out of stock.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmm... things I've bought in the last week...

Seagate FreeAgent 320GB in red
Spare cheapy travel router (Linksys WRT160N)
Acer 22" LCD Monitor
Sharp 32" HDTV for HTPC - _gift, free_
Logitech Z5500 5.1 for HTPC
ATi HD3450 for HTPC
BluRay Drive for HTPC
Logitech wireless kbd/mouse for HTPC
Input card for HTPC
Wally world special TV stand
Acoustic Authority 180W 2.1 speakers
Shit tons of food
Batteries, lots

Edit: shit, I buy a lot of stuff...


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 28, 2008)

Well now...I bought a new HDTV/LCD monitor combo off Newegg! Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 28, 2008)

Kangaroo boy , what takes 1 piece crank bearings?
Did I mention a gig of ram for the laptop?
Sub , pizza and gas.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 28, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Kangaroo boy , what takes 1 piece crank bearings?
> Did I mention a gig of ram for the laptop?
> Sub , pizza and gas.



Bicycle.
Bearings for a 1-piece crank.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 29, 2008)

A yaoi graphic novel.
Two shoujo ai novels.
A shiny new digital camera. (so i can take epic amounts of pictures at further confusion!)


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 29, 2008)

A Nos energy drink.


It was good.


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 29, 2008)

From this month:

1 bottle St. Germaine (French Artisan spirit derived from elderflower)

$10 lamb shish kebab plate from turkish / Mediterranean place

3 bubbleteas from a hookah lounge / art gallery

1 arts from Skulldog inspired by My Morning Jacket's "Anytime"

2 12 packs Royal Crown Soda

Various cooking supplies, like Pesto, chopped clams I plan to make clam sauce with, and coarse black pepper to name a few

Her Majesty by the Decemberists (Track listing #5, The Bachelor and the Bride: fuck yes)


----------



## Laze (Dec 29, 2008)

Ordered myself a copy of Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City and one of those Wii Speak jobbies. Should be here in the next couple of days.

I fancy buying some CDs but I really can't muster enough effort to leave the house. Too cold out there >_<


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 29, 2008)

The Pixies- Doolittle
Goons of Doom- I Hate My Hair And I Wanna Die


----------



## Laze (Dec 29, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The Pixies- Doolittle


 
Good album that, personal favourite of mine in fact ^_^


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 29, 2008)

Mirror's Edge, Resistance 2 and a new controller...
Pizza and some coke, some food in general
and a new jacket =P


----------



## Jelly (Dec 29, 2008)

Yokai Survival Guide and the Veganomicon.
I'm fixing to buy a shitload of hats, though. =3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Cough syrup.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 29, 2008)

Bamboo tablets XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 29, 2008)

Pens, Memo pad.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Eggs, peppers, potatoes, and orange juice.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> TOTALLY. I'm debating whether or not I should do artwork and/or crafts to sell there, or should I wait 'till I'm rich and buy a bunch of ponies for pony rides? Maybe BOTH! XD



Mead wench? :grin:  *ducks, runs away*

Back on topic, picked up a couple of Wii games for the girls.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

some items in a MMO I play, using cash =3


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 30, 2008)

3 Franz Joseph Haydn CDs


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 30, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii and Steering Wheel.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 30, 2008)

Another racoon from ebay and a 30 pack of beer so I can forget about the music you people are buying! 
   I plan on buying the latest CD from Dead Season tomorrow.


----------



## Entropy (Dec 31, 2008)

I actually can't remember...

Oh wait, two pints of milk. That was it.


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 1, 2009)

5 model cars... well two of them are trucks..


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

NAFFY said:


> From this month:
> 
> 1 bottle St. Germaine (French Artisan spirit derived from elderflower)
> 
> ...



Pretentious.



I bought tickets to Union Station so I can go see my lovely boyfriend and girlfriend.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

2 12 packs of Yuenglings and some sangria. ^_^


----------



## valkura (Jan 1, 2009)

An alternator. :\  Tomorrow, some brake lines.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2009)

More energy drinks  .


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> More energy drinks  .



More alcohol. D:


----------



## MagicWhiteLady (Jan 1, 2009)

FOOD! lots and lots of food.. (treated my bf to a couple of really nice meals out =3)

-Gaming related-
Pink with iridescent sparkles d20 set
Ticket to Ride boardgame (with expansion)
Changling the lost suppliment books ( I have a bunch of them on backorder too...)
Hoards minis (Hexaris for Skorne & Vael for Legion)

-Doll & related-
Latidoll - Green Coco (grown up version)
Souldoll Irene (with custom makeup)
Orange dreadlock wig
Purple glass eyes <3
(recived LE grey Kalix & DoB Libra in the mail after a reallllyyyy long wait.. still waiting on enchanted doll eyes - orange urithane)


----------



## xiath (Jan 1, 2009)

a camera case for my new camera.  and a medium soda...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 1, 2009)

4 cans of Young's Double Chocolate Stout
Sixpack of Sam Adams Honey Porter
A bottle of Zombie mix
3 Goorin Hats
A pair of fingerless wool gloves

A Country Boy steak and eggs breakfast (grits, biscuits and gravy, hashbrown casserole, apples included), a cup of coffee, and a glass of tomato juice from Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> A Country Boy steak and eggs breakfast (grits, biscuits and gravy, hashbrown casserole, apples included), a cup of coffee, and a glass of tomato juice from Cracker Barrel.



My stomach just growled so loud that it scared my cat.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 3, 2009)

A Meatloaf Dinner (including baby carrots, turnip greens, fried okra, and corn muffins), Lemonade, Coffee and Apple Pie a la mode (after ordering blackberry cobbler, the waitress came back and told me they had no spare fruit whatsoever) from Cracker Barrel (sorry, I just discovered this place, and I had to have some meatloaf).
Spiral bound (music) manuscript notebook (on sale!).
Foxfire 2, 3 (famous amongst clawhammer and Old-Timey banjoists like myself, for having an instruction guide on how to make a classic all-wood-and-skin banjo), and "The Foxfire Book."

The Foxfire series is a well-known Appalachian folk ethnologue full of classic arts, crafts, cuisine, ghost stories, tall tales, and profiles of northern Georgian persons (unknown, everyday mountain-type folk). 

Also, I noticed two copies of the Sri Ishopanishad at Half-Price Books, reminding me how happy I am that this is my last quarter.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 3, 2009)

"Loveless" by My Bloody Valentine and "On Avery Island" by Neutral Milk Hotel.

<3 them both. PASSIONATELY.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jan 3, 2009)

HDMI Cables.
Optical audio cables.

My wallet.... has been raped.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 3, 2009)

Just splurged on a pair of frosted glass teacups, from the Teavana store in the local mall.  I love tea, and these cups were on sale....


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 3, 2009)

Condoms.

Guy at the counter snickered and asked me if I wanted a bag for them.

I lol'd afterwards.


----------



## Magica (Jan 3, 2009)

Pokemon Diamond and Chrono Trigger DS.


----------



## Laze (Jan 3, 2009)

Haven't bought anything as of yet, but I'm off into Birmingham for the traditional tri-annual CD haul ~

Ke ke ke, got things:

_Silent Hill: Sinner's Reward [comic, trade paperback]_
_Hellboy: The All-Seeing Eye by Mark Morris [novel]_
_Torche - Torche [cd]_
_Tortoise - Standards [cd]_
_Mike Patton - Adult Themes For Voice [cd]_
_Unkle - War Stories [cd]_


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

The rest of my money was spent on something but I don't know what.

Isn't it great when you wanna go somewhere and you find out all your money was stolen?


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 3, 2009)

1 order of House special lo mein
1 order of Fried dumpling
1 order of General Tso's Chicken

.... AND I ATE IT ALL CAUSE I'M A PIGGY, oink oink


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

500 gig SATA hard drive
Vantec external enclosure for said hard drive
All Flesh Must Be Eaten rulebook
Pre-registering for NERO event this month

That's about it, recently. Which leaves me with about 10$ in my bank account.


----------

